# Olives, cooking with?



## giggler (Jan 22, 2015)

I like olives, but have really only had them as a snack. I've had them also on pizza or sandwich, which I like.

I would like to try cooking with them, but I do not know the technique..

should I chop them up and saute like an onion?

I saw a tv show where the sort of Fried them whole.

To Me, olives are quite strong in flavor. Will cooked olives over-power the whole dish?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 22, 2015)

We use both green and black olives in cooking. Picadillo is one of the first to come to mind.

Classic Cuban-Style Picadillo Recipe - Allrecipes.com

There are many versions, check them out.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2015)

Olives are good in tomato based sauces and soups.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 22, 2015)

Used a lot in Mediterranean and Cuban/Puerto rican recipes.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 22, 2015)

I use olives in red sauces, especially lasagne.  

That and martinis is about the only place they get used in my house.


----------



## menumaker (Jan 22, 2015)

I usually add them towards the end of the cooking time and don't chop them as I think they are nice whole but it depends on the recipe to be fair. One thing though, I always make sure to remove the stones beforehand or buy stoned ones. Dentists are very expensive and I like my friends


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2015)

Since olives do have such a strong flavor, and a high salt content, they're usually used more as an accent than a primary ingredient. So you can just add them to things you're probably already making. Here are some examples to give you some ideas: All The Times Olives Made Eating Infinitely Better


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice website, GG!  I recall eating some battered deep fried olives.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow, that website is a great find GG! I copied several recipes. The chicken dish with olives, lemon and capers looks especially good.

I love olives and often use black olives in Mexican cooking. When making tuna salad I always add diced stuffed green olives, so much nicer than pickles I think. Black olives on a pizza is a given.


----------



## mattdee1 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, olives are great to add for a "flavor burst" to dishes, but IMO are too salty to be the focus.  

A buddy of mine made this dish on New Year's Eve where he took pitted olives, and "wrapped" a layer of spicy Italian sausage around them to make meat balls, and then cooked them.  Not normally my kind of thing, but damn was that tasty!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 22, 2015)

Enjoy!  I'm not actually a big fan of olives, except for the oil-cured black olives I first had in Turkey. I snack on those occasionally, and put them on a Greek salad, but I don't cook with them.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are three recipes with olives that are on repeat around here; each one is fantastic.

Spanish Chicken Rolls with Olives

Cauliflower and Black Olive Gratin

Cauliflower with Olives


----------



## CraigC (Jan 23, 2015)

The first time I made picadillo, I used a co-workers recipe. It was also the first time I had ever heard of olive condite. I'm not a big fan of raisins, so I subbed currents. The stuff is great over rice or as filling for empanadas.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 23, 2015)

CraigC said:


> The first time I made picadillo, I used a co-workers recipe. It was also the first time I had ever heard of olive condite. I'm not a big fan of raisins, so I subbed currents. The stuff is great over rice or as filling for empanadas.



I had never heard of Picadillo Craig and I'm interested in trying your recipe.
It sounds good to me except for the black raisins. I like golden raisins however so I'll use those.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 23, 2015)

Sliced olives are used in my house in Cheese balls, in tomato based sauces, in enchilada pie, in fresh salads, in gazpacho, and filled with cheese.  They add a nice flavor to Italian style meatballs as well.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 24, 2015)

CraigC said:


> We use both green and black olives in cooking. Picadillo is one of the first to come to mind.
> Classic Cuban-Style Picadillo Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> There are many versions, check them out.



I was going to suggest this dish myself.



CraigC said:


> The first time I made picadillo, I used a co-workers recipe. It was also the first time I had ever heard of olive condite. I'm not a big fan of raisins, so I subbed currents. The stuff is great over rice or as filling for empanadas.



I don't care for the raisins either and just don't use them. I know raisins are traditional and my parents used raisins in their picadillo.
When I was a kid i would just pick them out.  Today i just leave them out.



Kayelle said:


> I had never heard of Picadillo Craig and I'm interested in trying your recipe.
> It sounds good to me except for the black raisins. I like golden raisins however so I'll use those.



You can eliminate them altogether.  But then they would not be traditional.
I care more about how the dish tastes and raisins IMO add nothing but another layer of bite/texture.
The olives and capers are the stars in picadillo.


----------



## legend_018 (Jan 24, 2015)

I use Kalmata olives in my turkey burgers and when making my Greek Shrimp and Noodle dish. So good


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 24, 2015)

I just remember a former work cafeteria made Croque Monsieur's ( grilled French toast, ham, turkey, melty cheese) and they added sliced black California olives on top of a thick béchamel sauce before adding the top slice of eggy bread and grilling.  I also didn't realize that sauce was béchamel until I looked up how to spell CM and read some traditional / variable ingredients.  I didn't see Olives aren't mentioned, but I remember I wish they would have added more of them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 26, 2015)

Olives - cooking with?

Does an olive in my dry martini count if I drink it while I'm cooking£


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Aug 19, 2015)

One of the best salads I ever had was when we lived in the Bay Area.  There was a little deli that made a black olive and parsley salad with an Italian dressing that was delicious!  Chopped black olives, chopped up parsley and the dressing, that's it.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 19, 2015)

I didn't see this thread before. Stirling doesn't much like olives. He won't eat a whole one. But, he almost always adds coarsely chopped black and/or green olives when he makes a tomato based pasta sauce. They really do add a certain "je ne sais quoi".

Black olives are a also a really tasty addition to hummus. They should be pureed, like the chickpeas. Unfortunately, then tend to make the hummus a bit grey.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2015)

I agree with others that green stuffed olives are a nice addition to a stew with a tomato based gravy.

This thread made me think of these appetizers from the 50's.

Party Appetizer Recipe: Cheddar Olives | The Kitchn

You can also cover cocktail franks, sort of a miniature pig in a blanket or shape the pastry into a log, wrap in cling film, chill, slice and bake as you would the old fashioned refrigerator cookies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 19, 2015)

First time I've seen this thread too, *taxy*. Some interesting ideas in that link you shared, *GG*. The only problem in this house is when I use black olives (usually in salads), a bunch of them end up like this:


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> First time I've seen this thread too, *taxy*. Some interesting ideas in that link you shared, *GG*. The only problem in this house is when I use black olives (usually in salads), a bunch of them end up like this:



Same in my house...


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2015)

After pureeing Kalamata olives I like them as a base for a Muffalatta.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 20, 2015)

Addie said:


> After pureeing Kalamata olives I like them as a base for a Muffalatta.


 
 I love muffalettas!  I don't puree the olives though, I chop them.  I'm surprised you can eat them Addie, by the time you add all the salami and cheeses, let the olive brine soak in and all, they're loaded with salt. How do you make yours, Addie?  

Now I'm craving one.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Olives*

Olives are not necessarily salty.  Olives cured and packed in salt are salty.

Unsalted olives are available, either oil cured or raw.  The oil cured typically off the olive bar in the deli.  I prefer the oil cured for cooking, the salted for martinis.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 21, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> You can eliminate them altogether.  But then they would not be traditional. I care more about how the dish tastes and raisins IMO add nothing but another layer of bite/texture.
> The olives and capers are the stars in picadillo.



The raisins add the sweetness to offset the saltiness of the olives and capers. If you leave them out, you are loosing an important balancing element to the dish.  Something needs to be subbed for them. I can deal with golden raisins, but prefer the currents.


----------



## Addie (Aug 21, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> I love muffalettas!  I don't puree the olives though, I chop them.  I'm surprised you can eat them Addie, by the time you add all the salami and cheeses, let the olive brine soak in and all, they're loaded with salt. How do you make yours, Addie?
> 
> Now I'm craving one.



I buy the olives at the deli counter. They are packed in olive oil. No brine. The only drawback on those are I have to pit them myself. A big pain. When I put them in the small FP, I will add one or two small anchovies. They mix in really well and no one knows they are there. A pinch of red pepper flakes also go in along with the mix of Italian seasonings. Oregano, thyme, basil, etc. 

I live in an Italian neighborhood and use mostly Italian cold cuts and cheeses. I use the paste on the bottom like you would mayo. Fortunately for me there is an Italian Sub Shop just a block from where I live. And they carry every cold cut you could possible want. I also will put chopped Italian cherry peppers, chopped black olives, (we don't like the green in brine). For the top layer of the bread, I spread plenty of olive oil. 

Making a Muffalata is very expensive and time consuming. I make about two or three a year for special occasions. One year I made one for my daughter's Christmas party. She cut it into squares as appetizers with a fancy toothpick in each square. It was gone in just minutes. I should have made two of them.


----------



## emilyjohnson (Jun 23, 2016)

Just cut them into rings and add them to your favorite marinara. So delicious!


----------

